# Dog Shows and Pet Plastic Surgery



## doghappy (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all! I have a strange question. If the owner of a show dog has plastic surgery done on this dog, either for medical reasons or to "beautify," is that dog penalized or disqualified from the show ring? Can judges tell? Thanks!!

- Kelly, Hudson and Falstaff


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

doghappy said:


> Hi all! I have a strange question. If the owner of a show dog has plastic surgery done on this dog, either for medical reasons or to "beautify," is that dog penalized or disqualified from the show ring? Can judges tell? Thanks!!
> 
> - Kelly, Hudson and Falstaff


This is assuming you're competing in AKC conformation.

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RREGS3.pdf
Chapter 11: Dog Show Entries, Conditions of Dogs

Or if you don't feel like reading all of that:

"A dog is considered changed in appearance by artificial means if it has been subjected to any type of procedure, substance or drugs that have the effect of obscuring, disguising or eliminating any congenital or hereditary abnormality or any undesirable characteristic, or that does anything to improve a dog’s natural appearance, temperament, bite or gait.
Even procedures, substances and drugs which are absolutely necessary to the health and comfort of a dog shall disqualify that dog from competition if the former had the incidental effect of changing or even improving the dog’s appearance, temperament, bite or gait."

"...Procedures that would in and of themselves be considered a change in appearance by artificial means and make a dog ineligible for shows include, but are not limited to:
1. The correction of entropion, ectropian, trichiasis or distichiasis.
2. Trimming, removing or tattooing of the third eyelid (nicitating membrane)
3. The insertion of an eye prosthesis
4. Correction of harelip, cleft palate, stenotic nares, or an elongated soft palate resection
5. Any procedure to change ear set or carriage other than permitted by the breed standard
6. Restorative dental procedures, the use of bands or braces on teeth, or any alteration of the dental arcade
7. The removal of excess skin folds or the removal of skin patches to alter markings
8. Correction of inguinal, scrotal or perineal hernias
9. Surgery for hip dysplasia, O.C.D., patellar luxation and femoral head restriction
10. Alteration of the location of the testes or the insertion of an artificial testicle
11. Altering the set or carriage of the tail

Taken from the AKC's "Rules applying to Dog Shows"


----------



## doghappy (Jul 15, 2011)

Niraya,

Thank you so much for taking the time to find that and post it for me!!! Do you have any views about pet plastic surgery? If so, would you like to be "interviewed" for an article I'm writing on it?

- Kel


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

doghappy said:


> Hi all! I have a strange question. If the owner of a show dog has plastic surgery done on this dog, either for medical reasons or to "beautify," is that dog penalized or disqualified from the show ring? Can judges tell? Thanks!!
> 
> - Kelly, Hudson and Falstaff


Just to add to the previous answer.

AKC Companion/Performance events:

Dogs that have had corrective surgery that would have been otherwise eligible may compete in AKC Companion and/or Performance events provided that the dog has been neutered or spayed.

APDT Rally: 

Allows dogs that have had corrective surgery to compete and also allows for exercises to be modified to accomodate dogs with disabilities.

UKC Events:

I can't find the applicable rules, but I know that dogs that have had corrective surgery have competed in UKC events.


----------

